# Low Tech Magazine.com



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow! I never got the memo that this site existed. It's chock full of old & new ways to generate power, run vehicles, and just crazy inventions I'd never known about!
Of course, there's probably already posts about this that I haven't found, but it's definitely worth a visit if you're a tinkerer or fabricator. Gotta go- I'm clicking right back to it. Enjoy!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice.

While searching I came across this site also. Haven't had a chance to check it out much, but it seems to have some info that could be useful.

http://www.notechmagazine.com/

Edit:
Now that I look, it seems like the sites are operated by the same people as one links to the other. I'm not sure if there's a significant difference.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I think they're the same folks. There's a link to NO on the LOW site.


----------

